# PVC Pipe liners?



## jcandleattic (Jan 18, 2012)

My hub found some 2" PVC pipe that I had him buy to make into molds long ago, and it never happened. 
It's gonna happen now.  We are also going to go to Home Depot and get some 3" pipe to make into a mold as well. 

My question is - Is there a supplier of 2" and 3" liners? And/or do PVC pipes NEED liners? or can you just pour soap into them without the liners if you seal the bottom well to prevent leaking? 
I know not to insulate or CPOP with the pipe so that won't be a problem. 
Just curious about the liners. 

TIA


----------



## debbism (Jan 18, 2012)

You can get the 3" PVC tube liners here

http://www.chestnutfarms.com/Soap_and_s ... /index.htm


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 18, 2012)

debbism said:
			
		

> You can get the 3" PVC tube liners here
> 
> http://www.chestnutfarms.com/Soap_and_s ... /index.htm


Oh, cool. I've actually seen this link (I think in the other PVC thread?) and completely forgot about it. 
Maybe I can email them and see if they have the 2" liners as well? 

I thought I saw some on the Lovin' Soap blog but went there, and I couldn't find them. Not sure if I was making it up, or just coulnd't find them... :-/


----------



## Tegan (Jan 18, 2012)

I gave up lining mine long ago.  I just freeze overnight and let sit at room temp for 10 mins or so the next day before unmolding.  Works like a charm.  Wait for the soap to completely thaw before cutting though.


----------



## mariflo (Jan 19, 2012)

I just rub mineral oil on them, no lining, and it works for my CP batches. I think for HP you should line them though or it will stick real bad


----------



## carebear (Jan 19, 2012)

mariflo said:
			
		

> I just rub mineral oil on them, no lining, and it works for my CP batches. I think for HP you should line them though or it will stick real bad


oh, I don't think you should try to cram HP soap into a 2" PVC pipe!

I cut up a black garbage bag to seal my molds - a few layers secured tightly with a rubber band then once around with duct tape for extra safety.  Never lift a PVC pipe mold once it's filled unless you have a solid bottom on it, though.  You can find rubber and PVC ends at home depot.  I have something like this, http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R ... ogId=10053, but there are other options.  Go explore!

Amanda's liners are $10 for 25 http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/08/3-line ... /#comments (less than Chestnut Farms)


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 19, 2012)

So, I did find the liners for the 3" but not 2". Maybe they don't exist? 
No worries though, if I make a 2" soap with PVC I'll just not line and do the freezer method. My hub did make me a wooden "pusher" deal for it so if it gets stuck I can use that thing to try and push the soap out...


----------



## agriffin (Jan 19, 2012)

I could get you liners for the two inch...  

And really at that size you could probably just hang the bags and not even use a pvc pipe.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 19, 2012)

agriffin said:
			
		

> I could get you liners for the two inch...
> 
> And really at that size you could probably just hang the bags and not even use a pvc pipe.



This is true...  
I'll def be getting the 3" but will prob not worry too much about the 2". 

BTW - Love your blog!! I've been following it for a while now (I think maybe close to a year? - a while) - I LOVE your techniques!!
Especially your "peacock" soap.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah thanks! It's been a bit slow lately.  But actually this thread gave me a good idea...something to blog about.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 19, 2012)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Ah thanks! It's been a bit slow lately.  But actually this thread gave me a good idea...something to blog about.



YAY - 
And I meant to say - thank you for offering to get me the 2" liners. 
IF I end up wanting them, I will either PM you or email you through the link on your blog. 
I do appreciate it.


----------



## Guywithsoap? (Jan 20, 2012)

If you dont use a liner or mineral oil...could you "bang it loose" so to speak?

I have used plastic molds without mineral oil and have had to place them in the freezer on one scansion. Other times i simply wait.


I would prefer not to have to use liners.

Also: Will the mineral oil do any damage to the soap?

Thanks


----------



## dOttY (Jan 20, 2012)

I too, don't use liners.  I do what CareBear does with the bags around the base, and rubberbands etc.  
To get the soap out, I pop it into the freezer for around 3-4 hours and then it is easier to get out.

Don't forget to post pics of your finished soap!


----------



## Malvar62 (Mar 21, 2015)

Any interested in PVC liners .... Clear bags.com has them and you also find them using the search ... Poster Bags.. hope this helps


----------



## dosco (Mar 21, 2015)

Malvar62 said:


> Any interested in PVC liners .... Clear bags.com has them and you also find them using the search ... Poster Bags.. hope this helps



I would suggest clicking on "bags" (on the top left) and then "clear poly tubing."

The term "poster bags" ... I get a page for "bags good for storing frames" which I interpret as "flat bags." Not what I need for lining a cylinder.

Another suggestion - they are sized by flat dimension and NOT diameter. So, roll a piece of paper, fit it to the inside of your PVC pipe, tape it with scotch tape so the rolled paper holds its shape, take it out and fold it flat. Measure the width ... then order the bag size you want/need.

-Dave


----------

